

Story of the acquisition of Ducksboard - lleims
http://novobrief.com/ducksboard-acquisition/

======
philipDS
Great story! I was in Madrid in 2011/2012 and met the founders at one of the
Betabeers events. Very driven and resourceful guys.. one of the very few
founders I personally was impressed with in Madrid.

Congrats!

------
TylerE
Good for them.

At the same time, at the company I work for we make heavy use of Ducksboard
(v1) and rather nervous about the future.

~~~
dmarinoc
Please, don't be nervous. The v1 will be sold and maintained for a very long
time.

Cannot talk about details, but New Relic doesn't want us to lose a single
customer during the transition. Not only one.

So please, bear with us. No plans to discontinue anything, and with the upside
that now we have a lot more of horsepower.

~~~
TylerE
Ok, that's great to hear. From what I understand, we were one of your very
first customers (CTIPath). I've only been here for 9 months or so though.

